# Tata docomo 3g new revised data plans



## s18000rpm (Jul 16, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/jeKGe.png
Just a info for Docomo 3g users

I crossed the 10GB limit on my Docomo 3G data card today , went for online recharge & found out these new revised plans.

MRP.700 will give you 2GB data usage speed with free data usage is 7.2mbps, 
MRP.750 will give you 3GB data usage speed with free data usage is 7.2mbps, 
MRP.1000 will give you 6GB data usage speed with free data usage is 7.2mbps, 
MRP. 1200 will give you 11 GB data usage speed with free data usage is 7.2mbps.

Whats <> about these 'unlimited' plans are - 





> Enjoy Unlimited 3G Data. Upto 7.2 Mbps for first 11 GB, *between 11 GB till 20 GB data speed would be up to 128 Kbps, speed upto 8 Kbps beyond 15 GB*. 30 days validity


----------



## Gauravs90 (Jul 16, 2012)

3G is still a ****.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Jul 16, 2012)

8kbps....Wat an awesome speed


----------

